# A quiet filter for shrimp tank?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm going to set up a 10 gallon cherry shrimp tank. I'm thinking sponge filter driven by an air pump the problem is that I'd love to put the tank beside my bed and that filter would make too much noise. Is there any filter that would be good for a shrimp only tank that would be quiet? Most people say that the sponge filter is best because it won't suck up the babies.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

A sponge is best, but you can use an internal filter along the lines of a fluval U series or duetto, just prefilter them with a marineland filter wrap.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

You can use any type of HOB really, just put a stocking or something to cover the intake.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What would be the difference between a canister filter and a hob filter (for the shrimp I mean)?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The only difference between them would be the outflow. With the canister's, they will have small spray bar attachments you can use as opposed to the open front of the HOB. I run both. 

One thing I've noticed (and it could be the brand of HOB) is that on the ones I have on my 10g's, you can't adjust the flow. You will need to keep the water level up to the rim of the HOB to keep it quiet. Otherwise, you can make a diffuser and hang it on the outflow which will significantly help the noise factor.

With the canister and spray bars, you can angle the bar to spray against the back of the tank.

And yes, prefilters are a shrimps best friend if they are breeding.


----------

